# Collie Mix Summer Grooming Help



## ezieck (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Rough Collie/Shepherd mix (i.e. Colors like a german shepherd, long hair like a collie) and it is our first summer together. I am debating if I should have his hairs cut for the summer. The groomer I called said that collies cannot be shaved becuase it can result in the hair growing back patchy. So my first question is...Have have any collie owners notced patchy hair growth after a puppy cut? Secondly, I have done some research and a lot of information indicated that all I need to do is remove the undercoat. Again collie owners...remove undercoat for summer with undercoat brush? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can tell you that a dog's coat is a thermal regulator. It protects against cold in the winter and heat in the summer. It is also protection against sunburn. If you shave your collie down for the summer you are not helping him/her at all. You are putting your dog in danger of overheating much more easily and you will have to be vigilant about exposure to the sun.

I have German Shepherds and the only grooming tool I use is a rake. It is fantastic for the undercoat.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a sheltie that I trimed down a few summers ago, I didn't shave him completely down I left 3-4 inches of coat on him, his hair grew back fine and he was as happy as a clam to have some of that weight off his back. What you should get is an undercoat rake. It gets all the way down to the undercoat and removes ALOT of the dead hair, You'd be amazed how much you can get out with it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree. Do not have the dog shaved down. If you don't have grooming tools yet or don't feel comfortable using them yet, take the dog to the groomer. She'll get all the shedding undercoat out and this will enable the dog to stay cooler. Collies and Shepherds both have two major shedding periods, Spring and Fall so you'll soon get very good at basic grooming.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i personaly hate shaving breeds like this down if u keep up with grooming and keep and dead hair out there should be no reason to shave ur dog it will look horrid if u do as the coat never clippers of nice 

iv shaved a newfy a samoyed and a rough collie all becoz of lazzy owners who coucnt be arsed to brush there dogs and well they have to have the newfy shaved over and over as it grows back horiid looks terable same with the samoyed they both dont look nice when they leave as there hair dosnt look right after being shaved notheing to do with us its just the breed and both ppl wishthey had listened to us and not donw it


----------



## ezieck (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We decided not to get the dog a haircut. We bought a undercoat rack and it works wonderfully. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Ðanisty (Jun 5, 2007)

ezieck said:


> Thanks everyone! We decided not to get the dog a haircut. We bought a undercoat rack and it works wonderfully. Thanks for all of your help!


Just so you know, everytime you think you've finally gotten all of the dead hair out, you'll see a whole bunch more. If you dog is anything like mine was, you'll be using that rake for about a month straight. As long as you do it frequently though, you shouldn't have a problem. Slack off and you'll be dealing with mats.


----------

